#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Laboratory Measurements >  >  >  Requesting standard: ASTM D2270 - 04

## tipcop

Dear fellow members please help me out if you can - I really need this standard:

*ASTM D2270 - 04* Standard Practice for Calculating Viscosity Index From Kinematic Viscosity at 40 and 100C

ASTM website for further info: 


```
http://www.astm.org/Standards/D2270.htm
```


Hopefully someone can help me.



Kind regardsSee More: Requesting standard: ASTM D2270 - 04

----------


## shaily

here is D-2270-04

shaily

----------


## tipcop

Dear shaily, thank you very much for your help! Very much appreciated!

----------


## Zul S.

i also very appreciate with the files given..assist me a lot!! :Embarrassment:

----------


## Zkn

thanks Shaily

----------

